# Does a book like this exist? (about menarche)



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

I'm looking for a book or booklet to include in a "Menarche Celebration" gift basket (for those of you scratching your head, menarche is a girl's first period). Ideally I'd like it to:

Explain the basics of menstruation
Explain the basics of fertility charting, and why it's a good idea to learn your signs right away
Not be biased toward disposable menstrual products
Discuss holistic methods of pain/mood-swing relief
Talk about becoming a woman in a positive light

Has such a thing been written yet?


----------



## Simply Nurtured (Nov 6, 2004)

Moon Mother, Moon Daughter: Myths and Rituals That Celebrate a Girl's Coming-of-Age
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...glance&s=books

The Seven Sacred Rites of Menarche: The Spiritual Journey of the Adolescent Girl
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...glance&s=books

The Goddess in Every Girl: Develop Your Teen Feminine Power
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...=UTF8&v=glance

And for anyone who wants to celebrate menopause, yes, why not? I am not there yet, but I am not going to mourn, it is just another healthy passage... But for now, my cycle is still the same, every 3 weeks, has not changed at all. My mother had a hysterectomy at age 35, so I don't know what normal menopause will be as far as what age for me, but I think over 50, so I have a ways to go.

The Seven Sacred Rites of Menopause
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...=UTF8&v=glance

HTH


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Have you read all of these? Which ones did you like best?


----------



## Simply Nurtured (Nov 6, 2004)

Yes, I have read them. I read a lot.









I personally would prefer The Seven Sacred Rites of Menarche, because it allows more for other "cultures", and I feel it is more "holistic". If you are familiar at all with Christianne Northrup, she recommends this book.

Here is an intro page:

http://www.santamonicapress.com/cata...rche/body.html

You should be able to read it at Barnes and Noble if you have one near you, or check other book stores, so you can actually look at it before buying.

I have heard good things about this book too, haven't read it.
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...=UTF8&v=glance

I don't like The Period Book, but there may be people who do. I guess it depends upon individuals more than anything.


----------

